# Ivans New training Methods



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1C1_vw24lZE

I just found my next ppd prospect.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

So thats why my old neighbors chose Yorkies.....


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

That is some funny stuff. Yorkies rule!


----------



## marta wade (Apr 17, 2008)

Good fun, but Ivan does not know how true it may be that the yorkie is the protection dog of the future with all these silly breed laws, spay and nueter...:lol: 
Marta


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

That was awesome!! =D>
Julie


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a min pin who would be perfect for this method if anybody is looking for their next PPD!!


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

"If it skuiks it makes you a better trainer" LOL


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Well one thing is it shows that his methods work across all breed spectrums even as funny as the videos are. Those dogs are having a riot and are pretty darn biddable because of it.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> "If it skuiks it makes you a better trainer" LOL


"I can get that from where, your website?"

"No no no no...Petsmart."

:lol::lol::lol:

And part two...for more on establishing the alpha through pass the puppy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWNz39RSK3M


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

My favorite part is where they are going to let them play and the first guy asks if he should put his ecollar on the dogs and the next lady asks if she should muzzle them


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

The guy with the K9 cap on makes me giggle as well on the 2nd video ..


> Do you have the bite suit? As his grips are real good ..


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

plus the great comment about not beng able to put them right on the sleeve because they want to get the man and are very civil.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Funny how I'm reminded of the "civil work" they do with some dogs, to show how they're so "real" and "focused on the man" and yet here you have Yorkies doing the exact same thing. Hmmm...


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lyn Chen said:


> Funny how I'm reminded of the "civil work" they do with some dogs, to show how they're so "real" and "focused on the man" and yet here you have Yorkies doing the exact same thing. Hmmm...


WHAT! Your kidding I hope


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Some will use suspicious movements on a restrained dog, and when it gets all fired up, pronounce it as "civil" "full of fight" "the real deal" what have you. With that kind of testing, those Yorkies must REALLY be the real deal.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lyn Chen said:


> Some will use suspicious movements on a restrained dog, and when it gets all fired up, pronounce it as "civil" "full of fight" "the real deal" what have you. With that kind of testing, those Yorkies must REALLY be the real deal.


Also the same ones who get fired up when there dog go nutz in car and starts eating the seats and gnawing the steering wheel.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

OK, it's time to bring out the Bostons. Yorkie are funny Bostons are for real. ;o)


----------

